

Going from MVP to Product Hunt Launch - MatthewB
http://blog.sendsonar.com/2015/02/03/getting-from-mvp-to-product-hunt/

======
kumarski
Actually a good post. Wish it had more analytics screenshots.

------
MatthewB
Co-founder here, happy to answer any questions.

